# Hoping to be sailing by summer...



## copacetic (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello all. I've been lurking around on and off for some time now gathering info and insight into sailing. I hope to buy a boat and start learning to sail by early summer. I've been looking online and have looked at several boats in person to get an idea of what I want. I'm leaning toward a 22 footer possibly up to 25. She has to be a trailer sailer preferably with a small galley. I've taken the advice of many on this board to include my wife in the decision making and what makes her feel comfortable....especially since I don't want to sail alone. I look forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

So where do you intend to sail? Got any experence or just starting out?......Dale


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Copacetic,

I'll give the same advice that I've given a number of times on this forum and on another that I frequent. I am the trailer sailor advocate, due to cost and shallow pockets in a tight economy.

A couple of things to look out for when you're considering boats:

Head room - many smaller boats require you to stoop or crouch in the salon
Head room - Many smaller boats have a porta-potti set in the middle of the salon. Too public for me


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, that was weird . . . allow me to continue

Draft - swing keel/center board/shoal keel - depending on the configuration you can get into shallower waters or not

Sails - be sure that all the sails are there and in good condition. A genoa is nice 
Roller furler - a very nice to have item and they are trailerable.
Rigging - check the cables to rule out rot and corrosion
Decks - walk the decks and feel for soft spots - especially around hardware and hatches
Sounder - very nice to have if it's there

If I may be so bold, pick up a copy of The Complete Trailer Sailor by Brian Gilbert or something akin to it. Gilbert packs the book with great information about trailer sailing. It was recommended to my by a childhood friend, James L Nelson (for those who might know his books, it's a shameless name drop to gain credibility). Gilbert includes 50 or so small sailboats and pocket cruisers in the back. He provides drawings, photos, specs, deck plans, pros and cons for boats from 16' to 28'. It's a great resource.

If I can offer real advise, go as big as you can afford. A 25 footer seems huge for the first night. Out Lancer 25 will sleep 5, as long as a couple of you are thin and cozy. But we are normally the little guy at most anchorages. Once while finishing off my last meatball out of the pan that I cooked on a Coleman stove in the cockpit, this fellow on a 50 footer circumnavigated me looking for depth. I greeted him and he responded in kind> I don't think his teether ever parted. I'm pretty sure his chef was down bellow yelling at the wait staff. Yep . . . humbling.

Anyway, I am rambling! Welcome to the asylum. If I can be of further (or any) assistance, drop me a PM.

Fair Winds,

Don 
Biddeford, ME


----------



## copacetic (Apr 23, 2011)

Lake Superior Sailor said:


> So where do you intend to sail? Got any experence or just starting out?......Dale


Just starting out. Been a power boater all my life. Looking to relax a little. We live about an hour from Lake Sinclair in Middle Ga so that's where I hope to learn. One of my daughters friends parents got into it several years ago and are a member of a club there so hopefully I'll be able to get some tutoring.


----------



## copacetic (Apr 23, 2011)

DonScribner said:


> Wow, that was weird . . . allow me to continue
> 
> Draft - swing keel/center board/shoal keel - depending on the configuration you can get into shallower waters or not
> 
> ...


Hey Don thanks for the welcome as well. That's pretty much my thinking about going as big as one can afford. I think anything larger than a 25 would be more of a chore come launch time. A galley is a must as is a porta potty or marine head. I'm not too fond of being in the open come throne time either. LOL. 
There will be 4 of us most of the time...2 adults, 1 teen, and one that thinks shes a teen. We camp alot though so tight quarters is something we can deal with.
As far as the keel is concerned I'm leaning towards a swing although we looked at a twin keel today that needs sails and cosmetics. The hull is dry and seems sound from what I could tell. Any knowledge on twin keels? I posted a pic in the Boat Review Purchase section. Hope that's where it belongs
Thanks for the info...think I'll be reading some books.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

I got my boat from Ga. so I can relate to the area,you have a lot of good sailing there. Good luck!..Dale


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

The twin keel is probably a Westerly Centaur. Stout built boats from England. The boat can stand on the keels like helicopter landing skids. That means no special trailer and don't worry about a draining tide. I don't know how they sail though. If you can, make sure that the boat is seaworthy with all the parts. Sails are expensive, probably as much as the boat.

Teens huh? My youngest was 16 when we began the sailing thing. We bought the boat as a father-son thing. There was a good article in Sail Mag about sailing with that ilk. Lots of games, stops and alone time. 

Post some pics when you get close. I know we'd all love to see your new obsession.

Fair winds and fairer deals,

Don


----------



## copacetic (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Don this is the one of interest. Would really like to know who makes it just so I know the history of it among other things like interior options. Heres a pic I posted on another thread.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

The two-tiered deck makes it look like a Centaur but I can't find one with a single portlight on the side like that. Doesn't mean anything because my Lancer 25 came with several different portlight options over the 20 year history of the company. I found this place that has a little bit of info on it. There might be more?

Westerly Centaur


----------



## copacetic (Apr 23, 2011)

I found one other exactly like it but they don't have any other info either. What would be a good price? Anyone? Needs paint, floorboard, wiring I'm sure, and sails.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

copacetic said:


> Hey Don this is the one of interest. Would really like to know who makes it just so I know the history of it among other things like interior options. Heres a pic I posted on another thread.


Normally, you would have to pay extra to have the sails shredded. It looks like they took really good care of it by trying to back it into a covered slip even though it had a mast.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

C,

Before I signed anything, I'd take measurements and try to find a used sail to fit. What ever it's worth, take that off the boat. For reference, I bought my Lancer 25 for $2200. Roller furler, 150% genoa, two kickers and an inflatable. We sailed the first year doing nothing to her. Since then it's been the usual for an well loved boat. A little upholstery, a shroud or two, a fresh coat of paint. That sort of thing.

Don


----------



## copacetic (Apr 23, 2011)

jameswilson29 said:


> Normally, you would have to pay extra to have the sails shredded. It looks like they took really good care of it by trying to back it into a covered slip even though it had a mast.


Yeah I know right. LOL. They did actually remove the back stay so the mast is ok. As for the sails, shredded is an understatement.

So what do you guys think about 200 bucks? Would I be going wrong?


----------



## plumberhamzah (Feb 4, 2012)

copacetic said:


> Hello all. I've been lurking around on and off for some time now gathering info and insight into sailing. I hope to buy a boat and start learning to sail by early summer. I've been looking online and have looked at several boats in person to get an idea of what I want. I'm leaning toward a 22 footer possibly up to 25. She has to be a trailer sailer preferably with a small galley. I've taken the advice of many on this board to include my wife in the decision making and what makes her feel comfortable....especially since I don't want to sail alone. I look forward to getting to know everyone.


Traliering your boat adds alot of things to look at, where locally can you launch, do you have the vehicle to tow, can that same vehicle pull it out of the water, liablity on the highway, registation of trailer, ins in some states is high, with fixed kell you need deep launch ramp, and extended boom is needed as part of trailer for launch purposes. And you will find that quick simple off and on is not the case. some boats require a fork lift to steady mast to set same. and then what to do with storing empty tailer....I just found it out with my seafarer 23, put it in a slip, enjoy the time you have on the water. Look at it with all needs and sail the boat, not haul


----------

